# Moving to spain for my masters ( Tips, Advice and suggestions needed)



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I am coming to Barcelona, Spain for my Masters in ESADE Business School this year in Mid-August. 

Would love any advice, tips and suggestions that you could give ( please do).

Some questions that i have :

Where should i rent ? ( ESADE is located in Sant Cugat and i would love to live as close as possible from the campus)

What stuff should i definitely get ?

Thanks!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations! You will have a fantastic time, I'm sure, and make lots of new friends. Barcelona is a very cosmopolitan city.

I'm not sure anyone on this forum will be able to help you - I can't think of any members living in Barcelona (but you never know!). Could you find an online group, maybe on Facebook, for students who are already at the college? They would be able to provide more relevant advice.


----------



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Congratulations! You will have a fantastic time, I'm sure, and make lots of new friends. Barcelona is a very cosmopolitan city.
> 
> I'm not sure anyone on this forum will be able to help you - I can't think of any members living in Barcelona (but you never know!). Could you find an online group, maybe on Facebook, for students who are already at the college? They would be able to provide more relevant advice.


Generic advice on Spain would be welcome as well then! 

I have joined such groups. Just thought advice from fellow expats would be handy!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

vaibhav said:


> Generic advice on Spain would be welcome as well then!
> 
> I have joined such groups. Just thought advice from fellow expats would be handy!


Have a good read through the various threads and you will see all sorts of advice - much of it conflicting ...

But if there's anything specific you need to know, just ask!


----------

